# Help!!! foie terrine with apple



## adare (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Recently made a confir chicken and foie gras terrine. To finish i am caramelizing apple on top! I have tried quite a few ways to caramelize it but none seem to be to standard. 

Blow tourch is un even
Made a caramel and blitzed is not great
the edges burn if heat in the oven.

What type of sugar would be best? Glucose maybe?

Ant help would be great!


----------



## chefjobman (Mar 19, 2008)

Glucose is best! also, i used to candy baby apples to serve on top of Foie, looks and tastes amazing


----------

